# Casualty



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

Last night my wife sent me a text, saying she was in casualty.

When I got home I watched all 50 minutes of it, never saw her once, the lying cow.

She still hasn't come home yet. I'm starving.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: brilliant
Hoggy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

very good !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Very funny


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

